# Looking For Immobiliare



## akers326 (Oct 11, 2007)

Can anyone put us in touch with agents that cover the area of; Fosdinovo, Sarzana, Ortonovo, Arcola? We would prefer those that had websites.


----------



## Goldberg (May 24, 2007)

Send me an PM we can put you in touch with people.


----------

